# Vertigo at Machu Pichu



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Too far away for 'Elf and Safety then!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Makes me feel ill looking at it. Its an amazing picture though


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Can you IMAGINE the safety 'elves reaction to anything like that in the UK :roll: I can.

Reminds me of Pulpit Rock in Norway, overhanging rock ledge that is 600 metres (that's just a tad shy of 2000ft) above the Fjord with absolutely nothing protecting the edge fan-bloody-tactic is what it is. 

Google it !!!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Mrplodd - is that you sat on the edge?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Good god no!! I didn't have the balls to do that!

I thought I would have a look over the edge so approached cautiously (no I don't know why I didn't just walk up to the edge either) when I got within about 3 metres my bottle went, so I knelt down and edged forwards, 2 metres from the edge my insides turned to jelly so I then LAID DOWN and shimmied up to the edge and peered over the edge.

SCAREY doesn't come close, it really plays with your mind that sort of vertiginous drop. I felt half brave until a 10 year old sauntered right up to the edge, looked over, turned back and shouted " here dad, the view is REALLY cool" the little [email protected]@@@d! Destroyed my self esteem totally is what he did.

It is however the most staggering place I have ever visited. Words simply cannot describe the sheer SCALE of it. You can only get there on foot, it's a tough trek and took me the best part of three hours (I am not particularly fit but I am certainly not decrepit) but it was worth every single second. If you ever go to Norway move hell and high water to make sure you visit it.


----------

